

Spiekermann on Typography - colinprince
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://spiekermann.com/typografie-im-lokalfernsehen/&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&usg=ALkJrhhNZVucPwcTb5VvRfYckLaFbapWfw

======
colinprince
Original:

<http://spiekermann.com/typografie-im-lokalfernsehen/>

